# Chattooga River Camping



## nick220 (May 28, 2011)

Anyone ever been?  Is there good camping/trout fishing?


----------



## Fletch_W (May 29, 2011)

There are plenty of campsites and plenty of trout, but there will be no solitude unless you hike a very long way with all your gear, and even then, don't be surprised to continue to see other people. Because the area is popular, you may also find firewood scarce. 

The Chattooga River is my personal favorite for camping and trout fishing, but I don't expect seclusion, and I don't always expect trout for dinner. It's also a pretty short drive from Athens. 

In Cherokee County, I'd be looking around the Cohutta Wilderness for trout, camping, and solitude.


----------



## nick220 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Fletch, sounds like a great place to go camping.  How would you head up there from Covington?


----------



## Fletch_W (May 29, 2011)

Chattooga or Cohutta?


----------



## nick220 (May 29, 2011)

Chattooga


----------



## Fletch_W (May 30, 2011)

Find the fastest way to Athens, get on the bypass/perimeter/10-Loop to Hwy 441 N. In Commerce, get on 85 N to South Carolina. Take Exit #1 north. Turn left on Hwy 28 through Walhalla. Turn right on 107. Turn left on Burrell's Ford Rd. The sign is often missing, if you get to the fish hatchery, turn around and it's the next road. 

Some people will tell you 441 through Georgia is faster, it is not. I've been both ways many many times, 85 is more miles but less time.

Burrell's Ford takes you to the river, trails go both ways. There are more campsites upstream than downstream. It is a popular area on weekends, but you will probably have a good time. The fish are stocked, sometimes heavily, sometimes not, and there are no special restrictions in that area. Your GA license works on the SC side of the river. Don't walk too far North or you'll be in North Carolina and your license does not work. Firewood can be scarce.


----------



## nick220 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 1, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Some people will tell you 441 through Georgia is faster, it is not. I've been both ways many many times, 85 is more miles but less time.



He's right about that.  I've tried to prove other wise several times over the years -- doesn't make sense, but that's the way it is ---


----------



## Wes (Jun 27, 2011)

If you go 85 you can't eat lunch at the clayton cafe OR stop at Goats on the Roof (is it still open?) or get a DQ on the way out.


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wes said:


> If you go 85 you can't eat lunch at the clayton cafe OR stop at Goats on the Roof (is it still open?) or get a DQ on the way out.



Or go by reeves hardware and get a big green egg lol.We have a lot to offer for the weekender.


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 27, 2011)

Agreed on Reeves. Plus they carry a respectable amount of flies with local reports as to what's hitting.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 19, 2011)

I much prefer the drive up 441N than 85 any day.


----------



## allenww (Jul 20, 2011)

Nick, in your avatar you are your SO are mounted.  
The Cohuttas are a magnet for riders - there is even a horseback campground (though not exclusively).

I don't ride myself, but I have never been on either side but what I have met up with riders. 

wa


----------



## Browning88 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nick, me and a couple of guys are plannig on doing an over night trip in that area this winter.  We are hoping for snow.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 23, 2011)

Browning88 said:


> Nick, me and a couple of guys are plannig on doing an over night trip in that area this winter.  We are hoping for snow.



Be careful what you wish for. Rabun county had a couple of snows last winter that would have turned your overnight trip into a week long ordeal. Prepare accordingly.


----------



## Browning88 (Aug 24, 2011)

I always do, if I'm doing a weekend trip I have enough space food and fuel for 7 days!


----------

